# BLADEZZ - "Cut Starts Here" - Read Only



## Bladezz (Mar 6, 2003)

Stats:  Bladezz  /  February 11th, 2003:
____________

Age: 37
Height : 5'6"
Weight: 154 lbs
BF%:  18% 
(online calculator -7 Point Test taken standing / right side)
link: http://www.linear-software.com/online.html
____________

SKINFOLD TEST:  Caliper Test - Digital Hand Held:
pectorals 3
subscapular 9 
bicep 2
tricep 8
suprailiac 9 
midaxilla 8
abdominals 16
thigh 32
calf 14 

Totals: = 101 
_________________
Results: 

Body fat % :             18.583914513860463%
Pounds body fat :     28.619228351345114 lbs. 
Lean body weight:  125.38077164865488 lbs.
_________________

MY GOAL: To reduce bodyfat to 10% and gain LBM.  I carry most of fat in bottom half (hips/thighs) so I wanted to muscle up top half to even out my proportions and lean out bottom. 

WATER INTAKE:  2 Qrts Daily.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 16, 2003)

Weekly Weigh-In
Thursday, March 6th, 2003

Body Weight:  158 Lbs.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 16, 2003)

Weekly Weigh-In
Thursday, March 13th, 2003

Body Weight: 155 Lbs.

CHANGES:
This Week Changes: Stopped taking 10g daily of mix/blend Creatine/Taurine/Glutamine - bloated me too much (or maybe was my cycle??)

LIFTING:
Still Doing 3 Days Lifting:  Mon: Chest/Back/Lats  Tues: Arms  Thurs: Legs
CARDIO:
Cardio 2 Days:  1 Day Swimming Laps 6-7 and 1 HIIT/30min.session on Mondays
WATER:
Trying to up my water intake from 2 qrts to 5 qrts daily.

NOTES:  Next BF Test (7 Point) March 20th, 2003.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 20, 2003)

Stats: Bladezz / March 20th, 2003:
____________

Age: 37
Height : 5'6"
Weight: 157 lbs

(9 Point Caliper Test taken standing all measurements taken: right side in a.m. today)

Results: 
Body fat % : 16.3%
Pounds body fat : 25.7 lbs. 
Lean body weight: 131.4 lbs.
____________

SKINFOLD TEST: Caliper Test - Digital Hand Held:
_________________
pectorals 3
subscapular 8 
bicep 2
tricep 7
suprailiac 7 
midaxilla 7
abdominals 16
thigh 31
calf 14 
---------------------------
Totals: = 95 
_________________


MY GOAL: The same - To  continue to reduce bodyfat until I reach 10% and retain LBM. 

WATER INTAKE: 3-5 Qrts Daily.
(avg.3)
---------------------------
Manual Calculation Outline:
Take the sum of skinfold test and divide by current weight: 

95/157 lbs = 0.60509554

Next, we multiply 0.60509554 x .27 = (.163375796)

Rounded, is 16.3% Bodyfat ! 

(Woohoo!)  
At least it moved lower...

I need feedback, is this too little progress for 5 weeks?  How often should I start to measure?

NOTE:  Next caliper test:  04/17/03


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 20, 2003)

I think your new stats show quite a bit of improvement   Are you pleased? 

w8 4 more weeks, be consistent and disciplined 

DP


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 20, 2003)

Is it normal or below normal for these measurements for 5 weeks??

I am happy ! 

Yes, of course!


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 26, 2003)

Weekly Weigh-In
Thursday, March 27th, 2003

Body Weight: 162 Lbs.

hmmmm...what's up with that?  Why is it going up .....
I started using creatine before and after on workout days only-you think it is water retention.  I do weigh-in on days when I take it.  I wonder.........


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2003)

Creatine can add an average of 5-10 pounds of water weight.  

Not a supplement that I would use while cutting, I hate water retention.


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 27, 2003)

Creatine "holy ba-jezuz"  are you serious??  I thought 2-3lbs. at most!   I am not worried, next week will tell - plus DP is changing my ratios and calories (1768/day).  I am getting more solid, I feel it 


Anyway!  Hi Jodi!  I was just going over your logs...I had a few questions on my workouts (what is "BB SLDL" on your post from 3/23).  Where can I go to find out if I am overtraining or undertraining?  Maybe go over my routines w/someone?

Should I stop the creatine?  It is a Creatine/Glutamine/Taurine blend...shoudl I just get plain glutamine then?  

My arms "reallY" get puuuumpped (up to "1" more) when I use it, kind of an addiction   

Are you showing any cuts yet?


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 8, 2003)

Weekly Weigh-In
Thursday, April 3, 2003

Body Weight: 160 Lbs.

Weighed in at 160lbs. (YMCA).....went to doctor next afternnon and his scale said 155lbs??  I was confused...so went to another scale in his office was 156lbs....??

Whatever, I am sticking to 160lbs. the (Y) scale I have been using.  Alot of stress around me lately, cancer in family - just tired - no motivation....


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2003)

come on bladezz! we are all here to help and motivate each other! you'e almost to you'r result


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanx for your support, i really apreciate it.  I just am really draggin' my ass lately.  Depressed...it'll blow over 

I keep looking at my photo progression shots too- and I just wish that it would go a little faster.  I just feel like I am doing this all for nothing sometimes....maybe I am predisposed to hold the fat in my arse and thighs!

Thanx


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh - quit being so cheery!  

Thanx for your support...it helps


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 11, 2003)

Ooooops  - sorry   Ok I will today (increase carbs)

What is the latest time I could have brown rice or sweet potato tho??


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2003)

Badezz - your meals go in your other journal!!  

Also, again - you are not getting enough carbs!!  Your lack of carbs can make you feel down and dragging so please increase your carb intake


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 14, 2003)

Weekly Weigh-In
Thursday, April 10, 2003

Body Weight: 160 Lbs./7 p.m.

Weighed in at 160lbs. (YMCA)  "AGAIN" !  Arggghhh!


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2003)

sometimes I weight more than other days....I got scared too, but w8lifter explained to me that it was fine


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 21, 2003)

Weekly Weigh-In
Thursday, April 17, 2003

Body Weight: 160 Lbs./7 p.m.

Weighed in at 160lbs. (YMCA) -w/clothes and shoes on.


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 21, 2003)

Stats: Bladezz / April 21st, 2003:
____________

Age: 37
Height : 5'6"
Weight: 160 lbs

(9 Point Caliper Test taken standing all measurements taken: right side in a.m. today)

Results: 
Body fat % : 14.7%
Pounds body fat : 23.5 lbs. 
Lean body weight: 136.5 lbs.
____________

SKINFOLD TEST: Caliper Test - Digital Hand Held:
_________________
pectorals 2
subscapular 6
bicep 2
tricep 6
suprailiac 6 
midaxilla 5
abdominals 16
thigh 30
calf 14 
---------------------------
Totals: = 87 
_________________

Take the sum of skinfold test and divide by current weight: 

87/160 lbs = 0.54375

Next, we multiply 0.54375 x .27 = (.1468125)

Rounded, is 14.7% Bodyfat  


MY GOAL: Continues to be same - To continue to reduce bodyfat until I reach 10% and retain LBM. 

WATER INTAKE: 2 Qrts Daily (I really have to work on upping this !!!).
---------------------------


----------



## Bladezz (Apr 29, 2003)

Weekly Weigh-In / Time: 7:30 p.m. - BEFORE WORKOUT

-----------------------------------
Thursday, April 24, 2003

Body Weight: 159 Lbs./
Weighed in at 159lbs. (YMCA) -w/clothes and shoes on.

___________

DIET:  Messed up diet 3 out of seven days last week. Ratios and protein all over the place.

Restarting/Clean for one week starting Monday: 04/28/03.

EXERCISE: 4 day split :
                                     LEGZZ / ABS
                                     BACK - CARDIO  
                                     Rest
                                     ARMS / SHOULDERS- CARDIO
                                     Rest
                                     CHEST - 
                                     Rest

NOTES: Next BF Test (7 Point) Thursday, May 22nd, 2003.  Up water to 3 qrts day.

___________


----------



## Bladezz (May 6, 2003)

Weekly Weigh-In:

Thursday, May 1, 2003

-----------------------------------

Body Weight: 159 Lbs./
Weighed in at 159lbs. -w/clothes and shoes on.


----------



## Bladezz (May 9, 2003)

WEEKLY WEIGH-IN: Bladezz / 05-08-2003 - 158 Lbs. 

Bladezz / Thursday, May 8, 2003: 
____________ 

Age: 37 
Height : 5'6" 

Weekly Weigh-In: 
Weight: 158 lbs. 


Changes in diet: Lost 2 lbs - I hope it wasn't muscle .   I am trying to stay consistent w/diet but ran out of flax and protein, should get some by Monday 5/12.   I also, havent been taking CLA or Flax for 3 weeks now, took a break.

Not really consistent w/diet, it's 1500 -1700 calories a day and protein is 120-150grms. BAAAD!!! have to get back get back into swing when I get the Protein and Flax in. 

Worked Leggz and BACK Tuesday, May 6, 2003. 

LEGZZ: 
LYING LEG PRESS 10/115LBS., 8/115LBS, 8/115LBS. 
INNER THIGH 10/60LBS, 8/65LBS, 8/65LBS 
OUTER THIGH 10/60LBS, 8/60LBS, 8/60LBS. 
STANDING CALF 12/80LBS, 8/80LBS, 8/80LBS. 

STANDING/BAR SQUATS 8/BAR,8/BAR,8/BAR 
SINGLE LEG Db Lunges 8/15LBS, 8/15LBS, 8/15LBS. 
(these hurt my knees on bending low, is there a solution to this?)

LYING HAMS 8/60LBS, 8/60LBS. 8/60LBS. 

45 degree-SEATED LEG PRESS 8/100LBS, 8/100LBS, 8/100LBS. 

BACK: 
WIDE Grip Pulls 10/70lbs, 8/70lbs, 8/70lbs. 
Seated Row 8/70lbs, 8/70lbs, 8/70lbs. 
T-Bar 8/Bar, 8/Bar+25Lbs, 8/Bar+25lbs. 


Notes: Have to restart diet due to off time on 5/12. Upped water to 3 qrts and still sticking to it.


----------



## Bladezz (May 21, 2003)

WEEKLY WEIGH-IN: Bladezz / 05-15-2003 - 156 Lbs. 

Bladezz / Thursday, May 15, 2003: 
____________ 

Age: 37 
Height : 5'6" 

Weekly Weigh-In: 
Weight: 156 lbs. 

Probably muscle loss........


----------



## Bladezz (May 22, 2003)

Stats: Bladezz / May 22nd, 2003:
____________

Age: 37
Height : 5'6"
Weight: 160 lbs

(9 Point Caliper Test taken standing all measurements taken: right side in a.m. today)

Results: 
Body fat % : 14.7%
Pounds body fat : 22.7 lbs. 
Lean body weight: 137.3 lbs.
____________

SKINFOLD TEST: Caliper Test - Digital Hand Held:
_________________
pectorals 3
subscapular 8
bicep 2
tricep 5
suprailiac 6 
midaxilla 4
abdominals 15
thigh 28
calf 13 
---------------------------
Totals: = 84 
_________________

Take the sum of skinfold test and divide by current weight: 

84/160 lbs = 0.525

Next, we multiply 0.54375 x .27 = (.14175)

Rounded, is 14.2% Bodyfat 


MY GOAL: Continues to be same - To continue to reduce bodyfat until I reach 10% and retain LBM. 

WATER INTAKE: 3 Qrts Daily

NOTES:  I am at a standstill, have not been working out diligently or following Iron diet for 4 weeks, so it is all my fault.

I have been watching what I eat but have not been taking in enough protein as directed.  Lucky if I took in 100g per day.  

Stuck to eating green veggies and had some pasta over this time as well as white potato at least 1 cup/once per week.


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

Welcome Back!


----------



## Bladezz (May 23, 2003)

Thanx Jodi 

I have to re-start my whole deal here...I just talked to someone who is buff 16% and sent me link for the right way to measure.  I realized I was no way 14% if she was buff at 16%!

Apparently, I was right.  After looking at links... I was informed I was measuring w/ calipers wrong the whole time in the wrong area specifically Suprailiac, Thigh and Tricep 

So, here are my new stats:

Age:           37
Weight:     160 lbs 

1. Pectoral             6 mm 
2. Abdomen         19 mm 
3. Thigh               36 mm 
4. Subscapula       12 mm 
5. Tricep               11 mm 
6. Midaxillary          4 mm 
7. Suprailiac          26 mm 
8. Bicep                  3 mm 
9. Medial Calf         13 mm 

Estimated BF% is      21.9 % 
Estimated LBM is     124.9 lbs 
Estimated FAT is       35.1 lbs 

I hope I don't find I am wrong again later !!!

I am so depressed now, drag.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bladezz *_
> Thanx Jodi
> 
> I have to re-start my whole deal here...I just talked to someone who is buff 16% and sent me link for the right way to measure.  I realized I was no way 14% if she was buff at 16%!
> ...



OK...you're looking at this the wrong way.....


You led us to believe that on 2/11 you were 18%, and then on 5/22 ...14 weeks later you were 14.7%

Irregardless of using the wrong methodology...That's an almost 19% drop in your BF.......3.3%/18%

You have to understand, the measurements where consistent....far more important than being in the wrong spot! 

YOU DID IMPROVE SUBSTANTIALLY! 

We do'nt know how long the BF took to get "there", but you should allow an equal time for it to "leave!"

Also, we don't know how consistent you were during your absence...but we do know that "Consistency is the Key"...

Any cheats/deviations would/will take more than twice as long to correct...time to get back where you would have  been, with no backwards results, and then time to get ahead had you not done anything bad.

This is not to say that you weren't consistent...but people don't realize that one bad food/meal...costs them 6 hours...3 to get back, 3 to get ahead......twice in one day, the day is blown...3 days in one week, the week is blown...


....And sorry to use your Journal as a podium...but here is a current real life story:

I train a man who trains his wife who wants to compete....she holds her w8 lower body, and although she makes gr8 progress in the gym.....she doesn't "get" the Nutrition part of the scheme....

She thinks she can be good "Most of the Time"...and then eat like he does (fast metabolism)  He can't say "NO!"  to her......so when he did his post show binging  (he recovered from that in mere days)...she did with him....set her back ONE MONTH (just 5 days of sugars, pizza, pasta etc) I'm NOT fucking kidding!

So a month later.....she's back to just being  just too bottom heavy....good by common standards....not good by BB standards...he's at maybe 7% BF...then they go on a river trip...10 days of fillers/sweets/chips/cookies/alcohol

I actually said to him joking when I first saw him as he returned..."How's your Bitch?" ...He replies "FAT!" 

So I explain to him for like the fifth time (no exageration)  SHE CAN NOT EAT LIKE YOU!  She is *insulin resistant*, and sugar, any starch, and yes, Alcohol w/food (eating when drinking)...start her fat storage mechanisms..and she will NEVER get results!

She needs fat and fiber at every meal...slow burning carbs when she gets carbs...and no DEVIATIONS! 

Guess what?  They don't freakin' get it..they are going to try cardio and eat like SHIT!   She will lose LBM...compromise her metaboism, and wind up with more BF!

End of Story....

Bladezz..don't be depressed...let it inspire you to be more consistent and disciplined! 

DP


----------



## Bladezz (May 30, 2003)

Ok ! Well, the bodyfat and eating like crap took over 5 years of fat to accumulate.   I went from a lean 139 when I was 33, and although I did workout, I ate like crap and drank alot of booze 

Now at 36 I took a long hard look at the way my body had gotten fatty and cellulite ridden and started my own journal of photo-progress.  I believe I have reached apoint where I am just getting impatient due to the dedication's I have made over the past almost 1-1/ years to get BACK in shape, now I am 37.

Thanx for the insight.  And although I was off for those weeks I DID NOT eat cakes/ candy/pizza and loads of beer or liquor.   I am disciplined enough to know that a 2 cheats a week is all my body can handle.   

I think I did more harm not eating the required amount of protein, that was my biggest mistake and I feel that I have lost some of my muscle.

Thanx again for the tweak, I will get started right away!!

Woohoo!

P.S.  I did quit smoking 4years ago - maybe that is the key to the weight gain


----------



## Bladezz (Jun 2, 2003)

WEEKLY WEIGH-IN: Bladezz / 05-29-2003 - 159 Lbs. 

Bladezz / Thursday, May 29, 2003: 
____________ 

Age: 37 
Height : 5'6" 

Weekly Weigh-In: 
Weight: 159 lbs. 


NOTES:   "No comment"


----------



## Bladezz (Jun 6, 2003)

WEEKLY WEIGH-IN: Bladezz / 06-05-2003 - 161 Lbs. 

Bladezz / Thursday, June 5, 2003: 
____________ 

Age: 37 
Height : 5'6" 

Weekly Weigh-In: 
Weight: 161 lbs. 


NOTES: This sucks.....


----------



## Bladezz (Jun 6, 2003)

How would you suggest I get the fat rolled off for my bikini?? Increase cardio 2fold?


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 14, 2004)

BLADEZZ - "Cut Starts Here" 

Stats: Bladezz / March 13, 2004:
____________

Age: 38
Height : 5'6"
Weight: 170 lbs

Here I go again...


----------



## Bladezz (Mar 14, 2004)

Age: 38 
Height : 5'6" 

Weekly Weigh-In: 
Weight: 170 lbs. 


Started flax, berries, protien w/diet 1 week ago.  Started training on Wednesday and hurt bad.  I am giving myself 2 days between workouts to recover for the start - cuz I am a "weak-ass" at this point until I get going again.



Consistent w/diet, it's 1500 -1700 calories a day. 



Worked Leggz and BACK Saturday, March 12, 2004. 

LEGZZ/MACHINES: 
HORIZONTAL LEG PRESS  15/90LBS, 12/90LBS, 12/100LBS. 

OUTER THIGH 12/50LBS, 10/55LBS, 10/55LBS. 
INNER THIGH 10/40LBS, 12/50LBS, 12/55LBS 

STANDING CALF 12/40LBS, 10/40LBS, 8/40LBS. 

LYING HAMS 10/30LBS, 10/30LBS. 8/30LBS. 


BACK: 
WIDE Grip Pulls 10/110lbs, 8/110lbs, 8/110lbs. (WIMPED) 

Seated Row 12/50lbs, 10/50lbs, 12/60lbs. 

AFTER WEIGHTS CARDIO/LIFE CYCLE MACHINE

25MIN:

15 MIN IN 140-150 PEAK HEART RATE zOne


----------

